# Plant ID



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Can somebody tell me what this is?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It looks like Bacopa, although mine never had that many aerial roots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Lindernia_, I think. _Lindernia rotundifolia_?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

I never comment on plant ID's
but I'm almost certain by leaf shape, that that plant is Baby Tears. Ive seen it natively in roadside ditches before.

But it also looks strikingly like the one cavan said!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I used to have the lindeneria . I remember the stripped leaf. I'll have to get this plant healthy. 
Micránthemum umbrósum I thought that also.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

DutchMuch said:


> I never comment on plant ID's
> but I'm almost certain by leaf shape, that that plant is Baby Tears. Ive seen it natively in roadside ditches before.
> 
> But it also looks strikingly like the one cavan said!


No way that's umbrosum. Leaves are too rigid. Stem looks _Lindernia_. Could also be the 'India'.

Did you just get it, Bruce? Are the stems just a bit square in cross section?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

No it is not new just kind of rediscovered. I keet these things around and then lose track of them. If I had to guess it probably came from Amanda a few years ago. I'll check the stems in the morning I'm on my way out at the moment.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

This plant is kind of small for these old eyes to see but I would say the stem is round. Not square like a mint at least.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

My guess would also be Lindernia rotundifolia. The veins seem to grow lengthwise like Lindernia does as well. Very well visible in Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated' and it looks like yours has that too in the photo.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Yo-han. I moved some of it and I'll try and get it growing and healthy and post a picture when it recovers.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I've grown this plant out now under some better light and a bit of co2 and I can confirm it is the Lindernia rotundifolia. Thanks all.


----------

